
Need to kill time?  Why not play Pakyra? - tdubbs
https://www.pakyra.com/
======
tdubbs
Pakyra is a side project I've been working on for the past few months. It was
originally meant to be a portfolio piece to show potential employers that I
know how to do web development, but so far no one has wanted to hire me :( On
the bright side, it's kind of a fun game, so at least there's that! I hope you
enjoy playing!

